# Can Headliner Color be Changed?



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

This may sound crazy but I’m interested in going from black interior to red in my 67 Goat. The car is painted a Lexus charcoal gray metallic and think a red interior would show the car better. My concern is the headliner is in perfect condition and wondered if its possible to dye the headliner to save money, yet make it look good. If possible, I’d replace the wind lace to match the red legendary upholstery. If it can’t be dyed, would it look dorkie to have red seats with black headliner? Would welcome member thoughts and advice.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It can be done, just not sure how well Black to Red.





__





Upholstery & Trim | Market | SEM Products







www.semproducts.com


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> It can be done, just not sure how well Black to Red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jr. black to red could be challenging for sure. Hopefully, someone in the forum has experience going dark to lighter.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

i dont think it would look bad. maybe try it and see what you think.you can always change it later.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably be OK. Did some black seats to silver blue. takes awhile and double the paint. I did thin coats and wiped it down in-between coats. I think a darker maroon would look good and maybe cover better. Take some before and after pics...something I should have done.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Sdpepper,

Why not replace the headliner with red and not deal with the challenges of trying to dye it?

Installing a headliner is something you can do yourself. You can purchase interior paint to spray the wind lace. If you’d rather have it outsourced, you’re likely going to face less issues and expense replacing it versus dying it.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

ponchonlefty said:


> i dont think it would look bad. maybe try it and see what you think.you can always change it later.


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> Probably be OK. Did some black seats to silver blue. takes awhile and double the paint. I did thin coats and wiped it down in-between coats. I think a darker maroon would look good and maybe cover better. Take some before and after pics...something I should have done.





RMTZ67 said:


> Probably be OK. Did some black seats to silver blue. takes awhile and double the paint. I did thin coats and wiped it down in-between coats. I think a darker maroon would look good and maybe cover better. Take some before and after pics...something I should have done.


That's a good point--how much paint will I need to go from dark to lighter. And, yes, I agree that if I go forward using thin coats would be the way to go. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Sdpepper,
> 
> Why not replace the headliner with red and not deal with the challenges of trying to dye it?
> 
> Installing a headliner is something you can do yourself. You can purchase interior paint to spray the wind lace. If you’d rather have it outsourced, you’re likely going to face less issues and expense replacing it versus dying it.


I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the job, but I will compare costs of materials to cost of having an upholsterer install it.Thanks for your input. Much appreciated!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the job, but I will compare costs of materials to cost of having an upholsterer install it.Thanks for your input. Much appreciated!


Way cheaper with paint, and not really that hard. Didnt realize you were just doing the headliner. See if legendary has the red to match, best guess is two cans. remove the seats and and get masking plastic...worst case you be out $30-$40 and upholstery shop would need the seats out anyway.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

mask, mask and mask!!! nothing looks worse than overspray...
go for it.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Can’t comment on how color mismatch might look, but look closely at your headliner. My 65 black headliner was original and looked flawless. I had to remove and recover my seats. Upon closer examination I noticed the headliner stitching begin to let go and separate. The fabric was fine, but a sag was beginning. When I knelt on my backseat for a closer look, my flawless vinyl bench seat split at a seam. Not a good day. Removed the interior and bought PUI. If I had to do it again, I would go with Legendary.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

my vote would be to replace it, i changed from a black one to a white one on my 66 it never crossed my mind to dye it, way too much work for the crummy looking result you would get and end up replacing it anyways.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

redhotgto66 said:


> my vote would be to replace it, i changed from a black one to a white one on my 66 it never crossed my mind to dye it, way too much work for the crummy looking result you would get and end up replacing it anyways.


Thanks for your suggestion. There is some anxiety thinking about spraying the headliner. Guess I’ll think my options through some more.


----------

